# Serfaus



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
hat schon mal jemand von Euch in Serfaus im Hotel Universo oder Geiger gewohnt und wenn ja, wie war´s? Kann man von Serfaus aus über den Fimbapass als Tagestour oder ist das nur von Ischgl aus für Normalos machbar? Wenn man da im September hin möchte, braucht man ja wahrscheinlch schon wieder Winterklamotten!    Oder ist vielleicht Ischgl überhaupt besser? Aber eigentlich steh ich garnicht auf den ganzen Hype und Party etc. womit Ischgl so viel Werbung macht, deshalb dachte ich, kann man nach Serfaus ausweichen.
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2004)

Also wir waren letztes Jahr in Servaus im Universo. Irgendwie kamen wir mit dem Chef nich so ganz klar. Der war irgendwie "spröde" Schon bei der Ankunft haben wir eine Stunde gewartet, bis wir da mal jemand erwischt haben, der uns das Zimmer zeigt. Da ich mit der Familie anreiste war uns Kinderbetreuung zugesichert worden. Vor Ort zeigte sich dann, dass die Kinderbetreuung erstens nichts für unsere Kleinen war (obwohl im Prospekt das Alter angegeben war) und diese auch erst eine Woche NACH unserem Urlaub für diese Saison überhaupt erst los ging. Meine Frau und Ich machten dann halt geführte "einzeltouren". Das Geiger und Universo arbeitet ja zusammen. Das was wir so mitbekommen haben, scheint, als ob das Geiger das "professionellere" Hotel ist...(Aber auch teurer...)

Wir waren im Mai da. Gerade oben auf 2500m war es schon recht frisch. Aber noch ohne "Winterklamotten" fahrbar.
 Bei Deinen anderen Fragen kann ich Dir leider nicht weiter helfen, da wir solche Touren nicht ins Auge fassten, wegen den Kidds...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frijo (2. August 2004)

ich würde für Tagestouren über den Fimberpass eher Samnaun als Ausgangspunkt wählen, wobei auch dann immer noch mindestens 2000 hm zusammenkommen. Von Samnaun aus sind noch weitere sehr schöne Tagestouren möglich. Da Samnaun auch mit dem Bus aus dem Inntal zu erreichen ist kann man auch Tagestouren auf der anderen Seite des Inntals fahren z.B. Val Uina. Man spart sich so die nicht so prickelnde Auffahrt auf der Strasse (ca. 700 hm). 
Tanken ist in Samnaun übrigens auch sehr günstig (Super zu 75 Cent) und die Übernachtungskosten bewegen sich auch auf Servauser Level. 

frijo


----------



## taunusbiker (3. August 2004)

Hallo Pfadfinderin,

ich war schon zweimal für ne Woche bei Geigers und kann das wirklich nur empfehlen. Top Service, Super essen, Sauna etc. Sicher ist es etwas teuer, aber das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Es wurden immer 2 oder 3 Touren angeboten, eine davon macht meistens der Chef vom Universo. 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. August 2004)

taunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Pfadfinderin,
> 
> ich war schon zweimal für ne Woche bei Geigers und kann das wirklich nur empfehlen. Top Service, Super essen, Sauna etc. Sicher ist es etwas teuer, aber das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Es wurden immer 2 oder 3 Touren angeboten, eine davon macht meistens der Chef vom Universo.
> 
> ...



Hallo Taunusbiker,

danke für die Antwort! Wenn du da schon zu den richtig Ortskundigen gehörst, weißt du, wie´s da mit dem Fimbapass aussieht, da will ich unbedingt drüber! Leider habe ich noch keine Karte von dem Gebiet und möchte mir auch eigentlich auch erst eine zulegen, wenn ich weiß, dass ich da hinfahre. Ist das Gebiet schön traillastig oder eher Forstwege? Danke für die Info!
Viele Grüße

Pfadfinderin


----------



## Santa Cruiser (3. August 2004)

Ich war auch bereits dreimal in Serfaus bei Geigers (jeweils mit bikeride). Kann das Hotel auch nur empfehlen (vor allem das Abendessen   ).

Zum Fimbapass kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, aber insgesamt gibt es in dem Gebiet schon einige schöne, auch technisch anspruchsvollere Trails. Der Florian Geiger ist super nett und kann Dir da umfangreiche Tipps geben. Mein persönliches Highlight: Die Abfahrt vom Schönjöchl runter ins Tal - rund 1.600 hm feinster Singletrail.


----------



## taunusbiker (3. August 2004)

Also, noch ein paar Details zum Geiger.
Chef ist der Florian Geiger, ein begeisterter Moutainbiker und Jogger. Macht hin und wieder auch einige Touren selbst. Serfaus selbst ist autofrei (man kann ans Hotel fahren zum Ausladen und dann wird das Auto in die Tiefgarage gestellt und nicht mehr gebraucht). Rundrum gibts massenweise schöne Touren, auf Forstwegen, Trails, wirklich wie man will. Florian hilft auch beim Ausarbeiten eigener Touren und bietet sogar einen Abholservice dafür an. Viele Touren enden im Inntal, ca 500 Höhenmeter tiefer gelegen und dann wird mit dem Busshuttle heimgefahren. Wer dann Lust hat, fährt den Rest noch selbst zu Ende und verlängert so die Tagestour. Abends gibts top Essen, dazwischen Sauna, Schwimmbad und 2 Massagen pro Woche. Auf allen Liften in der Gegend ist Radmitnahme möglich. Ich selbst find das nicht so prickelnd, man kann aber schön abends nochmal ganz hochfahren und nen schönen Downhill runter bis vors Hotel.
Der Timberpass ist m.E. für ne Tagestour viel zu weit weg, aber mail doch einfach mal an Geigers, die werden Dir sicher antworten.
Viel Spass und Gruss an Florian Geiger,
Jörg


----------



## taunusbiker (3. August 2004)

So'n Schwachsinn, den ich da schreibe.......
FIMBApass mein ich natürlich.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (3. August 2004)

Hallo Pfadfinderin,

ich kenn die Gegend zwar nur zu Fuß, aber von Serfaus zum Fimberpass, das ist IMHO schon etwas mehr als ne Tagestour. Entweder man rollt durchs Inntal/Engadin und kämpft sich von da aus zum Pass hoch (erst eine laaaaange Anfahrt, dann ein laaaanger Uphill), oder man fährt von Serfaus aus über den Lazidgrat und das Arrezjoch Richtung Samnaun und von dort aus  Richtung Idjoch, dann wieder runter nach Ischgl und dann wieder hoch zur Heidelberger Hütte und dem Fimberpass. Das müsste THEORETISCH machbar sein, aber eher an zwei Tagen, denn du willst ja auch wieder zurück. Es sei denn man benutzt diverse Seilbahnen.   

Hoffe geholfen zu haben

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Schlammpaddler (5. August 2004)

Hi, ich nochmal! 

Ich hab gestern Abend mal bitte in der Karte gestöbert (irgendwie würd mich das Thema auch mal reizen).
Also von Serfaus nach Samnaun - das sieht irgendwie sehr nach schieben und tragen aus. Ab dem Arrezjoch sind die Höhenunterschiede zwar nicht mehr soo groß, aber das Gelände ist durchweg Geröll, felsig und verblockt. Wenn ich mich da so an eine Wanderung zur Hexenseehütte erinnere ... Ich glaub das ist Bergschuhgelände.   
Bleibt als Alternative noch die Anfahrt durchs Inntal nach Samnaun. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## maixle (5. August 2004)

Gudde,

habe gerade mit Interesse den Thread durchgelesen. Leider habe ich ihn erst jetzt gefunden. Schade . Werde nämlich schon am WE für 2 Wochen nach Serfaus fahren (1 Woche Biken, 1 Woche Bergwandern). Dort werde ich mich mit meiner Frau beim Hotel Geiger einquartieren.

Vielleicht kurzfristig noch eine Frage bzgl. Touren. Da es für mich das erste Mal Biken in den Alpen ist, wollte ich kurz fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist auch Touren alleine zu starten, wenn man die Alpen quasi noch nicht kennt. Da meine Frau auch noch relativ neu beim Biken ist, könntet Ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps für recht einfach Touren geben.

Vielen Dank und Grüsse. Werde dann über meine Erfahrungen berichten.

Maixle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin (13. August 2004)

Wir sind am dem 14.08.04 2 km von Serfaus einquartiert. Flori Geiger und auch Schorsch aus dem Universo habe ich im letzten Jahr kennen gelernt und bin mit beiden recht gut klar gekommen. 

Falls noch jemand einen guten Tourentipp für diese Gegend hat (schöne Trails) würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## dave (13. August 2004)

Kann mich den Lobeshymnen zu Florian Geiger nur anschließen. Zusammen mit marco war ich auch in ein paar anderen Bike-Hotels, doch dies hier hatte den  besten Bike-Service mit einem wirklich kompetenten Hotelier! Herr Geiger war 2002 übrigens auch Obmann der Bike-Holiday-Kette und sein Betrieb hat tatsächlich Vorzeigecharakter.


----------



## ottmar (30. August 2004)

komme gerade (leider) von einer Woche biken in Serfaus zurück. kann mich den Lobeshymnen der Vorschreiber nur anschließen: das Geiger`s ist wirklich ein Spitzenhotel (noch ein bischen besser als das Loisach in Lermoos) und die Gegend ist ja nur klasse.

Was ich hingegen nicht so prickelnd fand, war der Tourguide: wenn er am ersten Tag am Anfang der Auffahrt zur Kölner Hütte nur sagt: "wir sehen uns oben" und oben dann nicht zu finden ist, weil er in einer Hütte sitzt bei Bier und Zigaretten, dann fühl ich mich doch ein bischen verarscht! In dieser Beziehung sind die Leute vom bikeguiding Zugspitze um Welten besser.

Nach diesem Erlebnis haben wir unsere Touren lieber auf eigene Faust unternommen, was angesichts des umfangreichen Tourenmaterials vom Geiger ja kein Problem ist. (nächstes Mal spar ich mir dann gleich die bikepauschale).

Trotzdem wars ein Spitzenurlaub und ich kann Serfaus nur empfehlen!


----------



## Schlammpaddler (31. August 2004)

mx5 schrieb:
			
		

> ...noch ein bischen besser als das Loisach in Lermoos...


Kaum vorstellbar. Wo ist denn da noch Raum für eine Steigerung?


----------



## helgeg (2. September 2004)

Ich fahre am Sonntag für eine Woch zum 2. Mal dieses Jahr nach Serfaus.

klasse Trails, kaum Wanderer, Seilbahn umsonst, übernachten werden wir wieder privat, nicht im Hotel.


----------



## Micki (17. Februar 2005)

Ich kram den hier noch mal vor.

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen bzw. Wetterlage Ende Juni Anfang Juli in der Region Serfaus? In Ischgl kann es zu der Zeit ja z. B. noch recht schattig sein.

Gruß
Micki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (17. Februar 2005)

Die Gegend um Serfaus nennt sich nicht umsonst "Die Sonnenterasse Tirols".
Ich denke mal, dass es in Serfaus schon das eine oder andere Grad wärmer sein wird als im schattigen Paznaun (bedingt durch die Lage auf einer Süd-Terasse über dem ohnehin schon wärmeren Inntal).
Allerdings ist es einfach zu stark vom Wetter abhängig, um da eine prinzipielle Aussage zu treffen. Ich bin dort schon an Pfingsten in kurzen Hosen gewandert, und dafür Ende August im Schneematsch gewatet.   

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!
(nicht wirklich, oder  )

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Makke (20. Februar 2005)

Also Leute!

von Serfaus nach Samnauen ist möglich! Wir haben es letztes Jahr im September vollbracht. Allerdings mußten wir die Route dann an der "Fließer Stieralphütte" in Richtung Spiss abkürzen, da wir sonst in arge Zeitprobleme gekommen wären ... wer Lust hat, kann sich das ja mal HIER (Tag 2) anlesen ...


----------



## bikediva (28. August 2008)

Hallo,

Waren dieses Jahr vom 23.8.08 bis 28.08.08 im Hotel Universo wo wir letztes Jahr schon waren.

Der Ort selbst ist echt super klasse genauso wie das Bikerevier das Serfaus zu bieten hat.

Etwas enttäuscht sind wir jedoch gewesen von unserem Hotel. 
Letztes Jahr war es noch ganz Ok, aber dieses Jahr fiel die etwas sehr schroffe Art der Gastgeber schon sehr auf, teilweise könnte mann es fast als unfreundlich bezeichnen.

Werden wohl nicht mehr so schnell ins Universo gehen. Wenn wieder Serfaus dann ins Hotel Geiger.

Grüße


----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. August 2008)

Jaja, der Schorsch vom Universo...fährt die Berge mit schweren Gängen hoch und wartet oben mit der Kippe im Hals. Abends gibt er auch noch Gas in seiner Kneipe. Ich war vor ein paar Jahren da. War ganz nett, mit der Familienbetreuung hats auch geklappt.


----------



## Hoschy (6. April 2009)

Servus zusammen,

sind den Sommer auch im Geigers und bin am Tourenplanen. Bis zum Arrezjoch scheint ja man halbwegs gut zu kommen. Ist von hier aus jemand mal über den Pezid  Riefenkopf  Lafairsbach bis ins Tal nach Lafairs gewandert oder abgefahren? Gemäß den Höhenlinien müßte es gehen...

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. April 2009)

Sorry - falsch Antwort.


----------



## Hoschy (23. April 2009)

Servus tiroler1973,

was meinst Du mit Deinem Posting?  Kennst Du außer den "bekannten" Trails (z.B. Madatschen) noch einen Weg den man gefahren oder gewandert sein sollte, eventuell auch auf der Talseite bei Fendels? Versuche meißt Routen abseits der Hauptwanderwege zu erkunden.

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## tiroler1973 (23. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mich verklickt und auf den falschen Eintrag eine Antwort gegeben.  ... und als ich es bemerkte überschrieben.
In Serfaus kenne ich mich nicht aus, wenns ums biken geht. Sorry.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (24. April 2009)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Servus tiroler1973,
> 
> was meinst Du mit Deinem Posting?  Kennst Du außer den "bekannten" Trails (z.B. Madatschen) noch einen Weg den man gefahren oder gewandert sein sollte, eventuell auch auf der Talseite bei Fendels? Versuche meißt Routen abseits der Hauptwanderwege zu erkunden.
> 
> Gruß Hoschy



Hallo Hoschi,
Also wenn das Rad auch mal stehen bleibt, dann würde ich eine Wanderung auf den hinteren Heuberg empfehlen. Wahlweise ab dem Kölner Haus über die Lader Alm oder über den Lazidgrat. Bei der Tour wird es nach dem Kölner Haus von Minute zu Minute immer ruhiger, bis Du dann völlig alleine, bei grandioser Aussicht, auf dem Heuberg stehst (zumindest war es bei mir vor einigen Jahren so. Nicht, dass sie jetz da auch noch ne Seilbahn hingebaut haben).
Ebenfalls genial ist eine Wanderung zu den Spinnseen im Urgtal (hinterm Schönjöchl). Das gesamte Urgtal ist landschaftlich wunderschön und ab der Fisser ALm herrlich ruhig. Wie sich die neue Seilbahn vom Fisser Joch ins Urgtal hier allerdings auswirkt? 
IMHO wird das Seilbahntema in der Gegend etwas übertrieben, weshalb ich mich in den letzen Jahren etwas umorientiert habe, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Gruss
Martin


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (15. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Bevor ich ein extra Tread aufmache versuche ich es mal hier 
Wir waren letztes Jahr in Serfaus zum Biken und echt begeistert. Nun wollen wir dieses Jahr noch einmal hin, können aber nur Mitte Juni.
Ist es dort noch zu kühl und muss ich lieber Ski einpacken, oder geht es dort schon? 
Wir haben nur kurze Hosen und Langarmtrikots und würden ungern für eine Woche Bikeurlaub eine neue Ausrüstung kaufen.

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Mai 2009)

Mitte Juni wird schon passen. Ist ja noch ein Monat hin.


----------



## Makke (20. Mai 2009)

Serfaus ist doch die Sonnenterasse ... das sollte schon gehen!


----------



## Hoschy (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo Schlammpaddler,

besten Dank für Deine Infos, hab den Eintrag von Dir wohl irgendwie nicht gleich gesehen. 

Das Urgtal steht auf jeden Fall an. Geplant ist ab dem Fisser Joch über den Spinnseeweg (16er), dann den 17er entlang des Urgbachs via Lader Aple, Urgsee gen Ochsenalpe runter. Mal sehn was davon fahrbar sein wird

Ab der Masner Skihütte (Arrezjoch) schlängelt sich auch ein interessanter da einsamer Pfad Richtung Pfunds runter.

Denke trubelmäßig am Schlimmsten wird es wohl rund um die Möseralm werden (Funpark). Meines Wissens läuft der Lift zur Schöngamalm im Sommer jedoch nicht.

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## chris12 (1. August 2009)

gibt ja doch noch einen serfaus thread......


ab dem nächsten wochenende ist es endlich soweit und wir sind eine woche lang in serfaus im geigers posthotel.

ich bin wirklich gespannt was uns erwartet. es ist das erste mal das wir in den alpen unterwegs sind. bisher kenne ich nur unsere lokal spots oder die bikeparks in winterberg, willingen und todtnau. ich hoffe nur auf so wenig forstwege wie möglich, massig single- und freeridetracks und natürlich geiles wetter.

wenn ihr mir noch weitere streckentipps, links etc. was noch nötig ist um sich vorzubereiten wäre ich sehr dankbar. wie plant man überhaupt eine tour von einem gebiet was man nicht kennt?

sollte ich safety-jacket und integralhelm einpacken?

ich habe echt keinen schimmer auf was für strecken wir stoßen.

grundsätzlich bin ich ehr enduro / freeride lastig eingestellt. stundenlanges bergaufpedalieren liegt mir nicht so sehr.

wäre für tipps echt dankbar.

gruss
chris


----------



## Makke (1. August 2009)

nunja ... Serfaus und Umgebung hat einiges zu bieten ... allerdings ist nicht das FR/DH-Eldorado ...
Allerdings bietes es genug Möglichkeiten sich dort auszutoben ... aber eine Idee hab ich schon mal. Von Mittelstation über den Weg 12a/c nach Madatschen ... das kann man auch mehrmal fahren .. 
Hab da noch ein paar Sachen von unserem Trip vom 2005 ... klick


----------



## Eum1978 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab für den September nun auch das Hotel Universo in Serfaus gebucht. Vom Preis her ist es echt unschlagbar (400 Euro im Appartment für 2 Personen für 10 Tage!). Im Internet habe ich bisher auch nur gute Bewertungen gelesen. Also mal schauen wie´s so wird. Hoffe, das Wetter spielt noch etwas mit.


----------



## Eum1978 (13. Januar 2010)

...obwohl ich ja sagen muss, das Hotel Geiger sieht schon echt toll aus!


----------



## 0815p (13. Januar 2010)

Eum1978 schrieb:


> ...obwohl ich ja sagen muss, das Hotel Geiger sieht schon echt toll aus!



waren letztes jahr im hotel geiger, waren total zufrieden damit.


----------



## chris12 (13. Januar 2010)

war ebenfalls im geigers, ne zeitlang sogar mit Peter 

das preis / leistungsverhältnis ist absolut in ordung.

gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojuentgen (20. Januar 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,
kann das Geigers (Lifehotel) auch nur empfehlen.
Sehr nett allesamt.
Enttäuschend waren die Diskussionen mit den Seilbahnen das keine Downhill Radls mitgenommen werden.
Hier wird aber noch von Allen Beteiligten dran gearbeitet.
Hoffe zum Guten.
Weil wo anders hat man kein Problem mit dem Biketransport.
Es kann nicht an der Art des Bikes liegen ,sondern nur damit ob Leute ohne Rücksicht Bergab fahren .Und das ist mit anderen Radltypen auch möglich.
UND ab wann ist ein Radl ein Downhiller und ab wann nicht.?
Hat auf jedenfall keinen Spaß gemacht ,die Ungewißheit ob man hoch kommt oder nicht.
Eigentlich Schade weil die Gegend wirklich Klasse ist.
Mal Schauen.


----------



## chris12 (20. Januar 2010)

wann warst du denn da?

wir hatten keinerlei probleme. auch mit total verschlammten bikes nicht. es gibt nur eine bahn die grundsätzlich keine bikes transportiert.

unsere räder sehen/sahen auch alles andere als cross country aus.

es gab auch einige die die volle downhillmontur an hatten, die braucht man aber echt nicht. nur das schreckt vielleicht auch ab. von wegen raudi auf dem wanderweg und so... aber das ist ein allgemeines problem in solchen wandergebieten.


----------



## jojuentgen (21. Januar 2010)

Hay Chris 12,

waren im Sept.09 da.
Hingen ja auch genügend Schilder an den Talstationen.
OK ,das Torque FRX ltd ist schon ein Downhiller.
Nur kommts drauf an wie man damit runterradelt und wie Rüchsichtsvoll das eben ist.
Habe mit Allen Beteiligten auch verständnisvolle Gespräche geführt.
Da macht sich schon jeder seine Gedanken.
Vom Seilbahnbetreiber bis zum Hotelbesitzer.
Auf ein Feedback warte ich noch.
Zu dem Thema Wandergebiet  stimme ich Dir zu.
Allerdings hast Du mit entsprechenden Höhenmetern und Schwierigem Terrain immer mehr Staunende ( und begeisterte ) als Skeptiker und Kritiker.
Das ist ja das Ärgerliche .Da entschuldigst Du Dich für den Kollegen der mit dem All Mountain runter kracht und wirst dann in eine Schublade gesteckt.
Ja Ja die Bösen Downhiller.Egal.
Im September solls wieder nach Serfaus gehen.Nur will ich da vorher wissen wie damit umgegangen wird.Sonst gehts wo anders hin.
Wirklich Schade das eine solche Diskussion stattfinden muß.
Die Gegend ist wirklich schön und abwechslungsreich.
Gruß von hier aus an das Geigers Team.


----------



## Rohli (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal im Geigers Lifehotel nachgefragt, wie es um die Seilbahnbenutzung von sogenannten Downhill Bikes steht. Dort wurde mir gesagt, das die Bahnbenutzung kostenlos sei, aber nur bei Gästen die in Serfaus übernachten und eine Gästekarte haben. Ich hoffe das stimmt, denn wir wollen dieses Jahr im August hin und Trailssurfen. Der Frommestrail ist schon heftig, Da bin ich als blutiger Anfänger mit`m Hardteil runter. Ein Opfer hat der Berggott allerdings von mir gefordert. War ganz schön schmerzhaft, aber das Kreisgrinsen wollte einfach nicht weggehen. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## Ruggi (19. Februar 2010)

Hi, wir wollen diesen Juli evtl nach Serfaus. Mich würde interessieren wie das Gebiet so ist. Waren schon in der Lenzerheide, Ischgl, Livigno und Leogang. Mit welchem Gebiet läßt sich Serfaus am besten vergleichen? 
Ist Integralhelm und Panzer von nöten oder reicht nen normaler Helm? ;-)

Gruß Ruggi


----------



## jojuentgen (19. Februar 2010)

Hi Ruggi,
schätze Deine aufgezählten bisherigen Urlaubsorte als Anspruchvoller ein.
Natürlich kannst Du in den Höhen von Serfaus schöne VertRider Touren finden.
Nur der Rest ist mit Normalem Equipment zu meistern.Zumal in der Aufmachung ( IntegHelm;Panzer etc.) Dir nicht die große Freude der Bahnbetreiber einheimst.
Die wird man aber brauchen wenn man entsprechende Höhen abfahren will.
Fahr zwar auch ab und an mit dem 17kilo Ding die Berge hoch,aber der Spaß faktor ist nun mal größer mit Seilbahn unterstützung.
Sehr schön ist bestimmt der Frommes Trail und der Wanderweg d20.
Eine Art Querung von einer Bergstation zur anderen.Hier ist aber eher Trial angesagt.
Als flowigen Trail würde ich den nicht bezeichnen ( den Wanderweg zumindest. )
Also man kann da sehr viel Spaß haben nur solltet Ihr da nichr zu sehr Downhill mäßig auftreten,wird an der Bahn schwierig.Reden kann man aber mit denen .Ist nur lästig.
Wir fahrne erst mal nicht mehr nach Serfaus.Freuen uns diese Jahr auf Nauders und vor Allem Ischgl.( Wenn Du ein paar Tips hast zu Ischgl,wäre nett. )
Hier noch mal Kurz zusammengefaßt.Freerider in Serfaus ja,nicht übertrieben ausgerüstet.Die Vielfalt fand ich Bescheiden.CHEERS Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruggi (19. Februar 2010)

@jojuentgen

Hi, danke für die Info. Kein Thema, bin jetzt auch nicht der totale Downhiller. Ich laß auch gerne mal die "schwere" Ausrüstung im Hotel ;-) Möchte mit meiner Freundin nur nen paar Tage da bischen Trailsurfen und dann weiter nach Livigno. Dort habe ich ja dann genug Gelegenheit mich auszutoben 

Wenn Du Freerider/Enduro fahrer bist, dann wirst in Ischgl auch nicht ganz so glücklich! Außer dem Veliltrail gibts da nicht ganz so viel. Waren einbischen entäuscht! Sonst ist Ischgl schon ganz lustiges Dorf. Geht halt im Sommer nichts! (Hat sogar der Burger King zu gehabt ;-) )
Was echt Klasse ist und ich weiterempfehlen kann ist Lenzerheide & Livigno!!
Die habe die totale vielfalt! Für jeden was!
Wenn Ihr in Nauders seit, braußt doch einfach schnell weiter nach Livigno...das ist doch in der Ecke? Kann man schön biken und anschließend Zollfrei einkaufen ;-)
Ich schau mal ob ich noch Infos hab zu Ischgl und schick Sie Dir....Gibts aber auch nen Thread hier von mir mit vielen Infos von versch. Leuten)

Sind die Wanderwege in Serfaus ziemlich verblockt? Keine Flowigen Trails?
Bist Du mal mit den Bike Guide da ne Tour mitgefahren? Taugt das was? 

Thx.... und schönes WE!!

Ruggi


----------



## jojuentgen (23. Februar 2010)

Hi Ruggi,
Sorry for being late.
Also als Flowig würde ich die nicht bezeichnen.Gibt mitunter ein paar Abschnitte,ja da könnt es passen.
Der Rest ist eher Wanderweg Charakter.Paar kleine technische Einlagen aber Alles fahrbar.
Mit den Guides tu ich mich immer etwas schwer.Zumal die Gruppen Dynamik manchmal auch schon nerven kann.Hab im Job genügend mit Laber zu tun da Freu ich mich auf die Ruhe.
Den Guide vom Hotel fand ich etwas bescheiden.GeheimnisKrämerei und so weiter.
Denke das da auch mehr die Konditionstiere mitgefahren sind.Also leichten Trail runter und Alles wieder hochstrampeln.Wie gesagt das Strampeln gehört auch zum Downhillen aber der Schwerpunkt ist bei uns doch das technische Berg ab fahren.Geht da gar nicht mal so um den Speed.Da runter fahren wo man zu Fuß schon Schwierigkeiten hat 
Noch mal zu dem Flowig.
Das kommt vielleicht noch etwas auf den eigenen Fahrstil an.
Hab an der Bergstation noch Manfred Stromberg und Prof Schmid getroffen und sind etwas den Frommes Trail gemeinsam runter.Die haben den schon flowig gemacht.Echt respekt.Und der Elektro Weidezaun war auch noch gerade gut für nen Bunny Hop.Da staunt man nicht schlecht.
Der obere Teil des Trails ist bestimmt flowig.Bin da aber auf Grund anderer Farhweise daneben den alten Wanderweg gefahren.Schön mit Balance und Hinterrad umsetzen.Das macht schon viel Spaß.
Fand auch die vielfalt der Auswahlmöglichkeiten nicht so doll.
Da gibt 3-4 schöne Strecken.Nur wenn Du 2 Wochen da bist kann schon langweilig werden.In den höheren Lagen gibt es schöne Wanderwege aber das geht dann schon an VertRiden.Das muß einem dann schon Spaß machen.Bei mit keine Frage 
Merh Vielfalt ,glaubt man kaum ,hatten wir da in Nauders.
Hier sind zwar nur 1 Bahn in der Nähe.Die nächsten beiden gehen vom Reschensee aus hoch.Hier wars auch sehr schön und nicht so voll.Serfaus macht da doch schon einen auf Disneyworld.Eben Familientauglich.Jeder wie er mag.Deswegen haben wir uns für dieses Jahr für Nauders und Ischgl entschieden.
Von Ischgl hab ich mal diverse TopoKarten im Gepäck.Da werden wir schon was finden.Sind mal gespannt.Wenn Du noch Tips für Ischgl hast,gerne.
Ansonsten einen schönen Urlaub.
CHEERS
Jo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. August 2010)

So, nachdem ich vor so vielen Jahren den Thread ins Leben gerufen habe, war ich nun endlich mal selber dort! Was soll ich sagen, ich find´s das Grauen schlechthin.   Gut, wer in einen Skiort im August fährt, ist selber schuld, weiß ich schon, aber ich war auch schon in Ischgl oder im Ötztal, das ist ja einsame Bergwelt dagegen. Es gibt dort keinen Buckel, wo keine Gondel rauffährt. An jeder Liftstation ist Disney Land mit Hüpfburg, Streichelzoo, Spielplatz, Bobbahn oder sonstiger Bespaßung. Das obligatorische Riesenbergrestaurant selbstredend auch. Es geht zu wie in München in der Fußgängerzone, nur dass dort Auto- und Radfahren verboten ist.
Wer in die Berge fährt, um mal bißchen Ruhe zu haben, ist dort echt fehl am Platz. Es gibt ja mehrere Gebiete, wo man mal mit dem Lift fahren kann, aber so penetrant erschlossen hab ich es noch nirgends erlebt. Überall sind irgendwelche Seile, Schienen, etc. wo man mit irgendwas runterzischen kann. Dafür wird man andererseits auch nicht komisch angeschaut, wenn man mit Protektoren daherkommt. 

Die Trails sind jetzt nichts so besonderes, hauptsächlich wurzlige Waldwege. Der Frommestrail ist im oberen Teil recht schön, flowiger Bergweg, aber es ist nichts ausgeschildert von wegen Mountainbike Trail, entsprechend hat es auch recht viele Wanderer. Nämlich alle die, die doch mal zu Fuß auf den Berg wollen. Im unteren Teil wird er dann wieder zum wurzligen Waldweg, z.T. recht anspruchsvoll, immer wieder aber schöne flowige Stücke drin.
Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich nur paar Tage dort war und nicht eine ganze Woche, da würde ich in der Gegend auf jeden Fall Nauders vorziehen.


----------



## Klappenkarl (10. August 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, wird mir ganz arg und bange... Wir fahren ab dem 20.August nach Serfaus. 
@ Pfadfinderin: Kannst du neben dem Frommerstrail noch etwas empfehlen oder Aussagen zu den Trails machen die für Biker erschlossen wurden?

Danke...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. August 2010)

Wir waren ja nur 3 Tage und sind im Prinzip die Touren aus der Mountainbike gefahren. Allerdings sind wir wetterbedingt nicht dazu gekommen, den Trail von der Schönjochbahn ganz oben zu fahren.
Ganz nett war der Trail von der Pfundser Tschey runter, dort ist es auch recht ruhig. 
Die Trails die wir gefahren sind, sind alle, bis auf den oberen Teil des Frommestrails, überwiegend Wurzeltrails im Wald, nette Hütten sind auch Fehlanzeige, alles Rummelburgen.

Übrigens sind in Serfaus die Kosten für Essen gehen oder ein Bierchen in Relation zu den Übernachtungspreisen recht happig.

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub, vielleicht findest du es ja nicht so schlimm wie ich, meinen Vorrednern hat´s ja auch gefallen. Und wie gesagt, wer umsonst Liftfahren will, muss das Rambazamba halt in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Ruggi (10. August 2010)

wir waren mitte juli dort und ich kann pfadfinderins aussagen nur bestätigen :-(
nur familys, kiddys & wanderer. als biker kommt man sich dort irgendwie fehl am platz vor. nur wenn man zu berg-auf fraktion gehört findet man dort eine handvoll gleichgesinnter. ansonsten ist alles auf kiddys & familys ausgerichtet. ist ja auch ok und wird auch so beworben... nur verstehe ich es nicht warum man dort oben am berg um himmelswillen extra für kinder im sommer künstlich schnee produzieren muß ??? 
so viel zum thema "wir schützen unsere umwelt & berge"

zum glück waren wir davor in livigno und konnten uns dort tourenmäßig/bikepark richtig austoben. daher sind wir in serfaus nur den frommesrail und den matatschen trail gefahren. die waren ok.
dafür war unser hotel echt klasse  (geigers lifehotel)

aber muß ehrlich sagen für biker gibt es bessere reviere (livigno, lenzerheide....)


----------



## Schlammpaddler (10. August 2010)

Ja, Fiss, Ladis und Serfaus haben wohl endlich und erfolgreich die Zielgruppe angezapft, die sich am ergiebigsten melken lässt: Familien mit kleinen Kindern. 
Wer Ruhe, Natur und einsame Trails sucht ist dort lockere 5-10 Jahre zu spät dran. Ich kenne die Gegend nun seit über 20Jahren. Ich war allerdings nur zwei mal per Bike dort - aus den oben beschriebenen Gründen: entweder grobe Felsen-/Wurzeltrails oder Schotterautobahn, aber beides meist steil. Zudem ist das Gebiet durch seine Lage auch räumlich ziemlich eingeschränkt, wenn man das Auto stehen lassen will oder Nachmittags nicht noch die 600hm aus dem Inntal hochdrücken will.
Für mich eine reine Wandergegend. Und das auch nur, wenn man das per Seilbahn erschlossenen Gebiet mal hinter sich gelassen hat. Wie weiter unten schon mal erwähnt: Heuberg, Hexensee, Urgtal mit Spinnseen - landschaftlich genial und relativ ruhig weil nur zu Fuß und z.T. mit längerem Anmarsch zu erreichen.

@Klappenkarl:
lass Dir von uns Deinen Urlaub nicht mies machen. Fahr hin, geh biken, genieße die Gegend und bilde dir einfach selbst Deine Meinung!


----------



## st-bike (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich kenne das Plateau auch schon seit ca. 17 Jahren. Bin damals durch die Modellfliegerei dahin gekommen und mittlerweile auch mal mit dem Bike ein paar Mal da gewesen. Die Rummelburgen wie ihr sie nennt sind wirklich in den letzten Jahren aus dem Boden geschossen. Ich habe da mal einen Bericht im TV zu gesehen, da war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, auch der Messner da. Da haben sie das Konzept der Orte als sehr positiv hingestellt, da man die Menschen, ohne das sie es merken lenken kann. So werden sie von den kritischen/sensiblen Bereichen fern gehalten. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an das Urgtal. Meine persönliche Meinung dazu: Erholen kann man sich in einem tollen Hotel wirklich gut. Die Landschaft ist toll und wenn man weiß, wo man hin kann, dann findet man auch mal ruhige Ecken. So fahre ich auch dieses Jahr wieder hin. Dieses Mal die Woche nach meinem AX, zur Erholung. Ab und zu ist dann mal ne Tour drin. Empfehlen kann ich die Schöngampalm (sehr abgelegen) und die Frommes-Alp (mit Greifvögeln usw.). An beiden Orten ist es noch relativ ruhig. Wenn ich in erster Linie zum Biken hin wollte, würde ich mir aber auch was anderes suchen. So gesehen stimme ich euch zu.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## chris12 (10. August 2010)

@klappenkarl:

lass dir den urlaub nicht vermiesen. so schlecht ist es dort wirklich nicht.

schau mal unter meinen bildern oder die von peter metz http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/39579

leider haben wir wie immer viel zu wenig bilder vom trail gemacht.

wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Klappenkarl (11. August 2010)

@chris12: ok, deine Bilder machen echt Lust auf mehr.
Naja, werde ich mal abwarten und mir ein eigenes Bild der Lage vor Ort machen. Dieses werde ich dann auch umgehend hier im Forum posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwops (17. August 2010)

jetzt muss ich auch mal was schreiben...
bin hier durch zufall nochmal reingrauscht, weil ich am wochenende auch mal wieder eine woche richtung serfaus starten werde.

mal wieder heißt, dass ich bereits 4 mal dort war, das letzte mal vor zwei jahren.
bin etwas irritiert wie grässlich das hier alles beschrieben wird. sicherlich richtig...meide komperdell mit murmli trail, möseralm, panoramaweg etc...da waren schon vor jahren nur familien mit kindern unterwegs.

aber an den trails gibts doch eigentlich nix auszusetzen...
serfaus ist kein gebiet a`la saalbach, livigno oder bedingt auch ischgl, wo extra trails für biker geshapt werden (beim frommes im oberen teil haben sie es ja mal versucht....gott ist das schlecht geworden)
ich bin die letzten jahre mit meiner freundin dort immer fündig geworden...wer etwas sucht (wanderkarte hilft) findet schon ganz coole sachen. 
aber die aussage mit den downhillbikes/ gondel macht natürlich hellhörig...da gabs vor zwei jahren noch überhaupt keine diskussion?!?
weiß jemand noch mehr dazu? immerhin zahlt man ja ein bikepackage auch wegen des gondeltransports...


----------



## Ruggi (17. August 2010)

zwops schrieb:


> aber die aussage mit den downhillbikes/ gondel macht natürlich hellhörig...da gabs vor zwei jahren noch überhaupt keine diskussion?!?
> weiß jemand noch mehr dazu? immerhin zahlt man ja ein bikepackage auch wegen des gondeltransports...



also wir hatten eigentlich keine probleme (1x endurobike/ 1x threesome bergamont)
wir hatten auch relativ normales bikeroutfit an (nur knieprotektoren)

nur die liftjogis von ladis rüber nach fiss waren sehr 
mürrisch & unfreundlich :-(


----------



## rabidi (18. August 2010)

@klappenkarl
Bin erst letzte Woche aus Serfaus zurück und es war wieder einmal genial!
Als Familie mit 2 Kindern ist der Ort perfekt, die Kinder haben Möglichkeiten sich auszutoben während Vati mit der Gondel hoch und mit dem Bike runtefährt.
Ich hatte nen supernetten Typen kennengelernt mit dem ich fast jeden Tag unterwegs war. Seine Doppelbrückengabel, Protektorenjacke und Fullface waren kein Problem bei den Bahnen.
Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen neue Trails zu suchen die etwas abseits liegen, wegen dem Spass sind wir aber jedes mal unsere "Hausrunde" gefahren (mit Alternativem): Fiss -> Schönjöchl (Bahn) -> Frommes -> Fiss-> Schönjöchl -> Mittlerer Sattelkopf -> Sunliner Bergstation -> Beutelwald -> Fiss
Um grosse Tagestouren zu unternehmen gibts sicher bessere Gebiete aber mit Famile, wenn man schnell und spontan ne Runde drehen will ist's perfekt!
Nächstes Jahr gehts wieder dahin! Ah, ja; Komperdellbahn und Ladis-Fiss-Bahn ist das Personal gegenüber Biker nicht freundlich!














Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## zwops (18. August 2010)

ah, interessant zu hören.
dann werde ich mit meinem nicolai und normalo-helm + protektoren wohl keine probleme bekommen. 
fänd ich auch echt schade...war nämlich immer schön dort.

das dass komperdell-personal inzwischen unfreundlich ggü bikern ist hört man ja nicht zum ersten mal. schade nur dass man gerade in der richtung viel unternehmen kann (madatschen, lazid und pezid weiter...) in das hochalpine gebiet wollte ich eigentlich diesmal.

bin mal gespannt wie es wird. auf jeden fall juckt es schon wieder....ich will auf`n trail


----------



## Klappenkarl (19. August 2010)

@rabidi: danke für deine Schilderung wie es dort zur Zeit ist. Bin ich mal gespannt, was uns am Samstag dort erwartet. Hast du einen schönen flowigen trail, wo man aus de rBahn raus und schön abseits fahren kann gefunden? Habe echt keine Lust, unbedingt alles 50 Meter abzusteigen, damit sich kein Wanderer belästigt fühlt. Eigentlich was Serfaus geplant, um einfach nur schön Trail zu fahren.... 
@zwops: wo bist du untergebracht? Wir sind im Universo unter gekommen.


----------



## rabidi (19. August 2010)

@zwops
Komperdell und Lazid ist kein Problem wenn du auf Hilfe verzichten kannst, einfach warten bis der Liftmensch den Bikehalter an der Gondel angebracht hat, Bike rückwärts (sonst gibts Schimpfe) dranhängen und ab in die Gondel.
Wenn man mit Frau, 2 Kindern und 4 Bikes hinauf will wirds logistisch schwieriger (so hat der Liftboy mein Bike am Komperdell rausnehmen müssen weil ich 3 Gondeln dahinter drin war, er hats dann an nen Pfosten gestellt und natürlich ist mein geliebtes Bike dann mit dem Oberrohr an den Pfosten geknallt -> fette Schramme)
Vom Arrezjoch soll ein Trail nach St Georgen runterführen!

@Klappenkarl
Flowige Trails gibts nicht sehr viele (wenn man den Frommes 3 mal gefahren ist wird der auch flowig). Der Hexenweg (ab 17 Uhr fahren oder früh morgens) ist flow, auch der neue Waalweg vom Komperdell zum Leithewirt (künstlicher Fussgängerweg,geschottert, viele 180° Kurven, auch erst ab 17 Uhr) ist sehr leicht zu fahren.
Die Wanderer sind recht cool, immer nur so schnell fahren dass man Grüssen kann, dann passts! Leider haben immer noch viele Leute mehr Angst vor nem Biker als vor nem LKW
Fahr am Donnerstag die Trailtour mit, geht meistens über Madatschen, die ist recht cool und man lernt das Gebiet gut kennen.

Wie gesagt, die Trails etwas abseits konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht erforschen, das steht dann nächstes Jahr auf dem Programm!

Grüsse und viel Spass
Ralph


----------



## Hoschy (19. August 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> @zwops
> 
> Vom Arrezjoch soll ein Trail nach St Georgen runterführen!
> 
> Ralph



Wenn das der 30B sein soll kannst Du auch schon ab der Mooshütte starten. Jedoch ist nach der Lawensalpe der Trail bald vorbei. Bis nach St. Georgen geht es dann vollens auf Forstpiste runter. 

@Klappenkarl: Würde als Einstieg auch von Fiss, Schönjöchl, Frommes, 5er nach Ladis und mit der Sonnenbahn an der Zwischenstation aussteigen und direkt unter der Gondel den Wiesentrail bis Fiss retour. Die Trails (9B, 7er und 5er) werden vom Fisser Joch Richtung Frommes Kreuz technisch leichter. Und Madatschen ist schon flowig, läßt sich auch gut bis Untertösens erweitern!

Was ich das letzte Mal testen wollte aber leider leider nicht geklappt hat: Pezid, Riefenjoch, Lafairsbach entlang über die Rote Wand nach Lafairs runter. Dürfte aber recht anspruchsvoll sein.

Gruß Hoschy

PS: Die Gondelfachkräfte in Ladis werden meißt freundlicher, wenn man die Radls mittels deren hauseigenen Gartenschlauch vor Benutzung etwas reinigt (auf der linken Seite am Eingang). War zumindest bei uns so.


----------



## zwops (19. August 2010)

@hoschy und rabidi: danke für die tips und ausführungen. hab zuhause schon ein wenig die kompasskarte wegen arrezjoch studiert...schaun wir mal was spass macht. frei nach dem motto steil is g**l wird schon schön werden...bisher hat mir serfaus immer spass gemacht. 

@klappenkarl: ich schreib dir ne pm wegen unterbringung etc.


----------



## rabidi (20. August 2010)

zwops schrieb:


> frei nach dem motto steil is g**l



Dann bitte den Beutelwald fahren! (keine Wanderer da zu steil um zu laufen)
Sunliner (gelbe Gondel in Serfaus) -> 200m Forstpiste hinunter -> links in den Trail hinein (Fiss/Serfaus über Beutelwald)
Ist übrigens die coole Variante um von Serfaus nach Fiss zu fahren!

Schönen Urlaub und mach mir bitte ein paar Fotos wenn ihr neue Trails gefunden habt (speziell abseits)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (20. August 2010)

@rabidi, hast Du eventuell schon mal eine der drei Varianten zur Schöngamalm runter probiert?

Ja der Beutelwald! Hatte ein Randsom (mit Nobby Nics!) geliehen und konnte den Sattel nicht richtig versenken, da kam alles zusammen....

Grüße Hoschy


----------



## Klappenkarl (20. August 2010)

@rabidi: hört sich gut an,danke für den Tip!


----------



## rabidi (20. August 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> @rabidi, hast Du eventuell schon mal eine der drei Varianten zur Schöngamalm runter probiert?



Der Alpenrosenweg, Spinnseeweg und der Trail zwischen Fisser Joch und Schönjöchl runter standen dieses Jahr auf dem Programm, leider nicht probiert da wir immer Nachmittags gegen 4 unterwegs waren. Zudem war von der Schöngampalm bis Fiss oder Ladis der ganze Forstweg von LKW's kaputtgefahren.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Hoschy (20. August 2010)

Der Spinnseeweg ist z.T. sehr verblockt, hat einige Schiebepassagen. Auch im weiteren Verlauf runter zur Lader Urgalpe. Aber schön ruhig dort, volles Kontrastprogramm zur anderen Bergseite halt. Nochmal würde ich's mit Bike nicht machen, nur als Wanderung.

Der Trail zwischen Fisser Joch und Schönjöchl (Naggalunsteig) hätte mich interessiert, leider zeitlich auch nicht geschafft 

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Klappenkarl (22. August 2010)

Sind gestern in Serfaus gut angekommen. Das Wetter ist einmalig, bis zu 29 Grad und sonnig. Heute hoch zum Ladiskopf, von dort wollten wir zurück nach Serfaus. Allerdings meinte meine Vorderradbremse, ihren dienst einstellen zu müssen. Auf halben Weg bergab, hatte ich null Bremskraft vorne, konnte zum Glück noch gescheit anhalten. Bei der Kontrolle viel auf, das die Bremse sich von ihrerm DOT verabschiedet hat. Also, schieben war angesagt. Zum Glück hat die Werkstatt hier auch am Sonntag auf. Da ich nicht glaube, das der gute Mann DOT 5.1 auf Lager hat, gehe ich mal davon aus, das ich mir vorne eine neue anbauen lassen werde. Die HOPE versende ich dann gleich schön in Richtung UK.. bin derbs angep***t. 
Um 14 Uhr weiss ich mehr.. man sieht sich!

Update: Es gibt in Serfaus kein Laden mehr, der Ersatzteile führt. Habe vom Scout vor Ort nun eine adresse in Zams erhalten, dann wird dort morgen halt zwangsläufig hingefahren. Es war dem Händler hier vor Ort noch nicht einmal möglich, mir eine neue Bremse zu verkaufen. Ich sollte mir doch ein bike leihen.

Mal n/c dazu.


----------



## zwops (23. August 2010)

...ja bei dem laden in zams war ich auch schon mal...sind ganz nett da 

dafür habe ich hier heute problem mit dem handy-netz. also keine sorge christof...wir sind noch nicht abgereist. irgendwie hatte ich heute nur keine möglichkeit ne nachricht per handy zwecks treffen rauszuschicken.

by the way...gestern madatschen und frommes...hat schon wieder ordentlich spass gemacht. heute zur hexenseehütte über arrezjoch. trail richtung hütte teilweise sehr verblockt bzw geröllfelder mit bike auf dem rücken. insgesamt aber eine schöne tour 

bilder gibts die tage noch. also im moment kann ich über serfaus nicht meckern...wenn man oberhalb sämtlicher mittelstationen unterwegs ist lassen trubel, spielplätze und kindergeschrei nach und es ist wirklich schön. feiner alpiner urlaub
naja, morgen solls ja schütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (24. August 2010)

Hat ja mit dem Handynetz gestern noch funktioniert!    Jo, der Laden in Zams ist echt super, ohne Frage. Leider ist Hope nicht eine der am meisten geführten Marken.habe mir dann vor Ort eine Avid Code mitgenommen. Wir waren gestern auf dem Madatschen zweimal unterwegs und sind den Trail am Bödenkreuz runter... HAMMER kann ich nur sagen. Vor allem, nicht einem Wanderer begegnet.Heute fahren wir erstmal rüber in die Schweiz nach Samnaun. Wenns noch etwas trockener wird, gehts heut nochmal da lang. Dann gibts von dort auch Bilder. Ansonsten Micha, sehen wir uns heute abend.


----------



## bern (24. August 2010)

hallo serfauser,

ich kenn das örtchen seit ca. 1976, hab dort meine ersten spuren in den schnee gezogen und seitdem bei fast allwinterlichen urlauben die entwicklung vom 3-lift-schigebiet zu dem zirkus erlebt, der jetzt dort stattfindet.

mich interessieren weniger die touren aus dem heftl und schon gar nicht möcht' ich nach fiss rüberfahren (als eingefleischten "serfauser" sind einem dort auch im winter die pisten zu flach, die liftschlangen zu lang und das bier zu billig).

ich möcht mit dem radl zurückfahren zum "masner", hexenseehütte, mindersjoch und dann weiter ins samnaun, dann entweder runter ins inntal oder noch besser rüber nach ischgl.

hat jemand sowas schon unternommen? darf ruhig etwas wilder und länger sein.

bernhard


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. August 2010)

bern schrieb:


> als eingefleischten "serfauser" sind einem dort auch im winter die pisten zu flach, die liftschlangen zu lang und das bier zu billig


Passt zwar nicht, aber: Die schwierigste Piste in diesem Gebiet ist die "Kamikaze" vom Zwölferkopf in Fiss. Ich bin mit 2 Jahren auf den Brettln gestanden, war Rennfahrer und immerhin Mitglied im Tiroler Kader, aber es gibt Tage, da habe ich sehr viel Respekt vor dieser Abfahrt. Vor allem dann, wenn ich sie volle durch ziehen will.

No way um vom Samnaun direkt in das Inntal zu kommen. Man kommt aber recht elegant vom Fisser Joch nach Landeck runter.


----------



## Hoschy (25. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht, aber: Die schwierigste Piste in diesem Gebiet ist die "Kamikaze" vom Zwölferkopf in Fiss.



Und ich dachte die Abfahrt vom Pezid wäre halbwegs knackig 

Habe mal einen Bericht gelesen der in die Richtung ging. In Erinnung habe ich dass ab der Hexenseehütte auf dem 712er bis zum Oberen Malfragjoch hauptsächlich schieben und tragen angesagt ist. Danach sind die Jungs auf Forstwegen abgefahren...


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. August 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die Abfahrt vom Pezid wäre knackig


Ich habe schon ganz verdrängt, dass auf den Pezid mittlerweile auch eine Kabine führt. Dass sie dem Bild nach aber auch im Sommer in Betrieb ist ...  Wieder eine Ecke mehr, die in Flipflops und per Kinderwagen erreichbar ist. 
Mein letzter Besuch in der Gegend ist eben schon ein paar Jahre her (Schönjochtrophy 2006).


----------



## bern (25. August 2010)

ot: pezid ist super, war aber schöner, wie's noch tiefschneehang war.  was mich (bei beiden schigebieten) stört, ist, dass alles immer mehr mit pisten niedergebügelt ist und die möglichkeiten zum freeriden immer weniger werden. dafür kann man neuerdings auf der masnerhütte schön dekadent bei champagner und garnelenschwänzen das panorama geniessen - was ja auch net schlecht ist.

ich hab da grad eine tour gefunden - wenn ich mir den track aber im GE anschau' bezweifle ich, ob's gescheit ist, da das radl mitzunehmen:
http://www.alpintouren.com/AT_Conte...DETAIL&TourID=16431&TourTypID=4&DetailTypID=1
tät mich interessieren, ob das wirklich schon wer (ab dem hexensee) gefahren ist.


----------



## Hoschy (25. August 2010)

ein letztes Mal ot:

@Schlammpaddler
Ganz so schlimm isses - zumindest im Sommer - jedenfalls noch nicht  Die Bahn lief nicht für Touris, es wurde wohl nur die Liftanlage getestet bzw. Materialien befördert. Hoffentlich bleibt die Ecke "verschont"...

Den Urlaubern vor Ort jedenfalls ne gute Zeit!

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## Schlammpaddler (26. August 2010)

Hoschy schrieb:


> Die Bahn lief nicht für Touris, es wurde wohl nur die Liftanlage getestet bzw. Materialien befördert. Hoffentlich bleibt die Ecke "verschont"...


Na dann bin ich ja noch mal beruhigt. Aber wundern würde mich nix mehr.

Auch von mir  an die Urlauber!


----------



## zwops (26. August 2010)

so, brechen wir eine lanze für serfaus..
wer auf technische natürliche trails steht, ist hier immer noch gut bedient. der kindertrubel spielt sich weit unten ab. oben trifft man natürlich auf viele wanderer, aber mit höflichkeit läuft hier alles super. heute runde über frommes, sattelkopf, beutelwald. herrlich.... kehren, steine, wurzeln


----------



## zwops (29. August 2010)

so, leider wieder zuhause. war eine sehr schöne woche in serfaus. spitzenwetter (während es zuhause geschüttet hat), gutes essen, tolle runden mit schönen trails. also alles 
für diejenigen die spass an hochalpinen teilweise verblockten trails oder sowas haben...





...ist serfaus immer noch eine top-adresse, denn oftmals sind diese trails menschenleer weil zu steil zum laufen (für kinderwagen oder sehr alte semester) 

für alle anderen, die extra für biker geshapte trails erwarten...finger weg von serfaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi.ass (22. Februar 2015)

Da ich bisher nix gescheites an Infos gefunden habe bräucht ich mal ein bissel Tips und Hilfe:
Wir planen eine Tagestour von Serfaus rüber nach Samnaun, und wollen dann runter in Inntal und zurück (ggf. mit' Postbus). Grundsätzlich wollen wir den Spaß Bergab, gerne technisch! Bergauf Bergbahnen und wenn mal getragen/geschoben werden muß ist auch ok. Hat da einer ne Route/Tourdaten. Bis Maasnerkopf komm ich ja mit den Gondeln und dann ...???


----------



## st-bike (22. Februar 2015)

die Tour nennt sich Schmugglertour oder so. Google mal ein wenig. z.B. das hier: http://www.alpintouren.com/de/touren/mountainbike/tourbeschreibung/tourdaten_16431.html


----------



## bern (22. Februar 2015)

tobi.ass schrieb:


> Da ich bisher nix gescheites an Infos gefunden habe bräucht ich mal ein bissel Tips und Hilfe:
> Wir planen eine Tagestour von Serfaus rüber nach Samnaun, und wollen dann runter in Inntal und zurück (ggf. mit' Postbus). Grundsätzlich wollen wir den Spaß Bergab, gerne technisch! Bergauf Bergbahnen und wenn mal getragen/geschoben werden muß ist auch ok. Hat da einer ne Route/Tourdaten. Bis Maasnerkopf komm ich ja mit den Gondeln und dann ...???



bahnen gehen im sommer nur die ortsnahen, ab dem "lazid" musst selber treten, bis masner geht aber eh eine lastwagenpiste durch die schigebietswüste (sicher sehr reizvoll...). nach dem schigebiet sollte es aber interessanter werden.

so hats dort vor ein paar tagen ausgesehen: ochsenscharte richtung süden, links von bildmitte der ortler, rechts samnaun (dort geht der weg runter) und in der ferne die lifte von samnaun/ischgl.


----------

